# Bleach ByPass Preset



## brian.ward62 (Mar 18, 2020)

I really like the Bleach ByPass effect (in certain circumstances) that my in camera creative filter effects provides but it's only avalable in jpeg (because it's not a camera picture profile?) - are there any (free) downloads or tutorials that will help me to replicate this effect and save it as a LR preset?
THANKS.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 18, 2020)

You can try this profile if you want.

It goes in ACR's Settings folder as shown below. I'm on my Mac at present, but you can get to the Windows equivalent by right clicking a preset in the Presets panel, and choosing Show In Explorer.

I based my profile on this article's recipe for bleach bypass and baked it using the method described here.

John


----------



## brian.ward62 (Mar 18, 2020)

Many thanks for this - I'm trying to import to LR but, although it says I have done that, it isn't showing! I'll keep fiddling around with it to see if it's something obvious that I've missed, otherwise, can you tell me in which Windows folder the .xmp file needs to reside to show up in LR? 
THANKS.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm not at my PC until tomorrow, but just go to the Presets panel, and right click a preset (ideally one that you have created), then Show in Explorer. This takes you to the folder where the xmp file can go. So rather than "import", you're putting the file in the right place.

Restart LR, and you should see it as a _Profile_, not a preset. So that's in Basic panel, and it's listed when you Browse. Here it is at the bottom.


----------



## brian.ward62 (Mar 18, 2020)

Once, again.... thank you.
I thought it would import as a Preset - am I able to configure it to do that instead of as a Profile?
I had the .xmp file in the correct location - just didn't realise it would be available via the Basic Panel and be listed as a Profiie.
Thanks again.


----------



## brian.ward62 (Mar 18, 2020)

Bingo! I noticed that there was a slider adjustment when you apply the Profile in the Basic Panel, and, as your settings didn't quite match my in camera picture profile I toned it down to "75" - sorted! I then saved this as a Preset - Brilliant! Thanks for your time and patience!


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 19, 2020)

Glad it worked for you.  One's never sure what someone means by "bleach bypass" or any other effect as there's such a variation depending on the examples one has seen, and you may want to tweak the slider for different photos.

For completeness, here's the Windows location.





I also forgot that you can import profiles by clicking the + button at the top of the Profile Browser:





I quite enjoy creating these effect by the method I described on that page - adjustment layers in PS, export as a LUT, then bake the profile in Camera Raw.


----------

